# How long have your breathable waders lasted before leaking?



## Copper44 (Sep 25, 2004)

Trying to decide on what brand/how much to spend on a new set of waders. After doing a bit of research maybe my expectations on how long waders should last before leaking is. Obviously there are a lot of variables to this, however figured a general assumption of normal Michigan stream wading could be used. So with that being said, what waders do you have how many years have they lasted and how many days per year do they see?


----------



## Riverdude (Dec 21, 2017)

After about 12 yrs. my Patagonias started leaking. Called their cust. service dept. 
Three days later had a better quality, brand new pr. at my door for free.
Buy once cry once.
With Bass Pro dropping Cabelas lifetime satisfaction guarantee its nice to see someone still stands behind their product.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Simms are the only ones that have lasted more than a year. Of course, the ones before were Toggs and Cabelas. Lucky to get a few monrths out of those.


----------



## brian0013 (Feb 11, 2011)

Been beating up my redington sonic pros for 3 1/2 years no leaks .ive hooked them many times where twice a week except the summer


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

My history:
Basspro cheapies - they lasted me about 5 years of around 40 days per year. Seam tape fell apart everywhere and leaks began.

Simms headwaters- lasted one half of the spring - maybe 8 days before first leaks. Sent in, free repairs and leaked after just a couple outings in the fall. Seams and foot leaks.

ll bean kennebec: 1.5 years of heavy use over 60 days on the water per year. Held up all the way until my washing machine chewed up a foot (my mistake should have hand washed)

Ll bean kennebec zip front- 2 years of pretty heavy use somewhere just shy of 60 days on the water per year. Slight leak developed between foot and leg this spring. They did away with their lifetime deal, so I did not get another pair.

Got a deal on g4z, and I hope they last better than the headwaters did. They are definitely constructed better and no issues thus far, but only 15 or so days spent in them. I do feel more confident brush busting in these versus the thickness of the kennebec family. Even though I got a great deal on them, they were still way more than I ever wanted to pay for waders. Everyone talks highly of them that has had them, so judging that hype for myself... so far so good, but ask me again in 3 years haha!


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

I am probably the exception here, but I bought a pair of cheap frog togg breathables from Gander probably 5-6 years ago, bought the cheapest pair of wading boots I could find, and they are still going strong. I put a lot of abuse on this set, as my waders are dirty as hell, but they have never leaked. I use them from about May through October and then I switch to neoprene for winter and spring. I guess i'd rather have better and more expensive waders to keep me warm, then expensive waders when it's warm when I can really wet wade if need be.


----------



## Ramstrong (Sep 28, 2017)

My Simms G3's are going on 13 years. So far so good. I only use them about 10 times a year now though.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

My frogg toggs have lasted 3 years now, and just started a small leak near the knee area. Not really that big of a deal, but for the record, I put A TON of time in my waders, probably close to 100 days a year, honestly.


----------



## GrandGuru (Aug 12, 2018)

Check out the Dryft waders. Mine have several years of use and I have a few buddies that love them as well. And their customer service is top notch!


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

I heavily used some Frog Toggs for over 10 yrs before they leaked, a small seeping leak right in the butt.

I replaced the Frog Toggs with some Hodgeman h4's and they started to seep in the butt area after 3 trips.

So all in all my new Hodgemans are about equal to my 10 yr old Frog Toggs.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I used Cabela's Guide waders for 7 years before they leaked. My boots wore out in about the same time, so I renewed both with Cabelas brand. I know guys who dish out the bucks for Simms, and love them. I just won't pay that much for waders.


----------



## mondrella (Dec 27, 2001)

Frog toggs I have got 3 years out of and they seen serious abuse. I have had Simms that lasted only a year. However the pair I have now have held up for 3 years and really look like they will make another 2 or so. Much better than my other Simms


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

anyone try the frogg togg steelheader waders? Thinking about going to those for cold weather fishing instead of regular neoprene.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

After many brands, and thousands of dollars spent on waders over 20 something years of hard fishing. Simms G4 waders are by far the best constructed waders I’ve used. I think Gortex is the key, and they have more layers of it. I had to have mine custom made for sz 15 feet. Customer service was great. I try and take care of them. $7-800 for a pair of water pantaloons is one hell of an investment


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Orvis waders getting on 14 yeas old. Starting to leak in crotch, maybe, not sure. Will find out for sure this weekend......


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

I got 5 years out of my last pair of g4s. Three good ones, one decent and one with patches on patches. Two years on the pair I have now and I don't think they are going to last as long as the first. That being said, I think they are about the best you can get from what I've seen. I've put them through serious abuse and have walked many miles in them. I think the big thing that makes them last is the fact that they don't have an inseam. This is where all my waders wear thru because of all the walking. That and the layers.

My boy has a pair of USIA and those are pretty nice, but not really breathable. Before I switched to the g4, I went through multiple pairs a year. They are overpriced, but they hold up. I just wish they still made red ball masters. You could buy them for like 50 bucks and they held up well.


----------



## eggfly (Jan 8, 2006)

It seems to me that unless you are willing to spend big bucks on Simms it’s a shot in the dark will all other brands. I’ve had some last 5 years with heavy use and others start leaking shortly after purchase. 

About 7 years ago a friend and I both purchased Frog Toggs at the same time, the same size, and same model. I started leaking within 6 months. His are still going strong. 

For myself, I get about 18 months regardless of brand. With that being said I just purchase $100 waders from Amazon as needed. I don’t see the reason to spend $300 on something that’s going to start leaking at 18 months and in the middle of the run. I now consider waders disposable. 

Even with these issues I won’t go back to neoprene waders.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

eggfly said:


> It seems to me that unless you are willing to spend big bucks on Simms it’s a shot in the dark will all other brands. I’ve had some last 5 years with heavy use and others start leaking shortly after purchase.
> 
> About 7 years ago a friend and I both purchased Frog Toggs at the same time, the same size, and same model. I started leaking within 6 months. His are still going strong.
> 
> ...


Yep, I've found that you have to go really cheap or really expensive. The mid priced ones don't last much longer than the cheapies and are really a poor value.


----------



## Copper44 (Sep 25, 2004)

I think beings above are messing with me now.... my roof just leaked


----------



## Copper44 (Sep 25, 2004)

eggfly said:


> It seems to me that unless you are willing to spend big bucks on Simms it’s a shot in the dark will all other brands. I’ve had some last 5 years with heavy use and others start leaking shortly after purchase.
> 
> About 7 years ago a friend and I both purchased Frog Toggs at the same time, the same size, and same model. I started leaking within 6 months. His are still going strong.
> 
> ...



This is basically the route I am talking myself into as well.


----------



## eggfly (Jan 8, 2006)

Copper44 said:


> I think beings above are messing with me now.... my roof just leaked


On no! I’m sorry to hear that 

I thought my night was bad as my sewer line just backed up. What do I expect, the house was built in 1957. Darn tree roots. New roof in 2010, new a/c and furnace in 2013. Hopefully I’m good to go for a while. I’m guessing my sewer line needs replacing, about every 12 months it needs help.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I have Orvis breathables that are 10 years old with no signs of leaking. I don't use them as much as some of you guys though.


----------



## Copper44 (Sep 25, 2004)

Steve said:


> I have Orvis breathables that are 10 years old with no signs of leaking. I don't use them as much as some of you guys though.


There has been a little bit of everything in this thread, I am glad I posted it. Unfortunately what I expected is true, there basically is no guarantee!


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I _wish_ my waders leaked! Every time I piss myself when a giant fish comes racing out of a logjam it's a serious mess when I get back to my car...

Sorry. Tonight is bad joke night...


----------



## milanmark (Apr 10, 2012)

With Bass Pro dropping Cabelas lifetime satisfaction guarantee its nice to see someone still stands behind their product.[/QUOTE said:


> Bass Pro is going to ruin Cabela's… I'm already looking for other places to shop, I'm done.


Oh and I do have a pair of Cabela's Dryplus waders, no issues but I don't think they offer them anymore...


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

One thing I have noticed from the orvis crowd - they seem to have the longest average years here. Question - I know they use ultrasonic welding for their seams now. The guys that have orvis - are your seams welded, or stitched and taped?


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

-Axiom- said:


> I heavily used some Frog Toggs for over 10 yrs before they leaked, a small seeping leak right in the butt.
> 
> I replaced the Frog Toggs with some Hodgeman h4's and they started to seep in the butt area after 3 trips.
> 
> So all in all my new Hodgemans are about equal to my 10 yr old Frog Toggs.



my h4 leaked the first time out, hoping the replacement wont.


----------



## TC-fisherman (Feb 15, 2003)

I have been using for decades the bottom end orvis waders. For as long as I can remember, no matter all the improvements, they start leaking near the end of the first season or by the beginning of the 2nd. (April to sept only). By the mid to end of 2nd season they are pretty wet. 

I used to return them every single year for a new pair under warranty. They changed warranties so can’t do that with the cheap ones anymore.

I could afford good waders now but I’m a creature of habitat.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

I have 3 different set of breathable waders, Cabela's Dry Plus Waterfowler, Simms stocking foot, and Orvis Bootfoot, all are at least 8 years old. The only ones that have given me any problem were the Waterfowler's, they started leaking at the seam above the boot after about 3 years, a little bit of Goop took care of that problem. My Simms are going on 16 years and no problems although they don't get worn as much anymore since I got the Orvis bootfoot's for the winter fishing. It is just so much nicer to slip into and out of the bootfoots, only drawback is the boots are insulated, so a little warm if walking in the summer.
That being said, I have always taken good care of all three and kept them clean and stored correctly between uses. The one exception is probably the waterfowlers as they would only get cleaned once or twice a season.


----------



## DPCustomFlies (Jul 2, 2018)

Simms G3, going on 6 years of hard use. The first few years I had them im not sure they ever fully dried out lol. Now I use them probably 60 days a year.


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

flyrodder46 said:


> I have 3 different set of breathable waders.....


I also have 3 sets of breathable waders (not counting several very leaky ones hanging in garage and basement.) I always carry one as a backup. I buy cheap ones so never know when one will get a bad leak. I use a stocking foot in the summer and fall. I use an insulated bootfoot in the winter because i can't seem to keep my feet warm in stockingfoot. And my backup is also bootfoot so i can use it winter or summer if needed.


----------



## ramjet (Dec 19, 2003)

Over two decades I’ve had several pairs of breathables. The most bombproof and reasonable ones have been Dan Bailey lightweights. FWIW.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

This whole thread made me remember to order some new ones, glad I saw this thread. Did a bunch of research from various independents and decided on caddis wader systems. On their site they have a pair that included a rainjacket for $79.99 they were $209. I ordered a little heavier version through Amazon for 89, so we'll see. I did notice that in every review on waders that I saw, two were on most, if not every, list. Caddis and reddington crosswaters. The ones I ordered do have a one year warranty, as do most higher end ones, so we'll see, supposed to be warmer than some of the others. I'll just keep my leaky frogg toggs for the summer.


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

Simms 1st gen guide weight stocking foot still going strong, gotta be over 15 years now.


----------



## bel43 (Sep 19, 2012)

brian0013 said:


> Been beating up my redington sonic pros for 3 1/2 years no leaks .ive hooked them many times where twice a week except the summer


I also have the Sonic Zip Front waders. Have had five years now. Love them!!


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

DPCustomFlies said:


> Simms G3, going on 6 years of hard use. The first few years I had them im not sure they ever fully dried out lol. Now I use them probably 60 days a year.


:Welcome: to Michigan sportsman DPC and bel43 :Welcome:


----------



## OldBuck (Jan 10, 2011)

I've had my Simms stockingfoot Guide Weights for well over 15 years, maybe closer to 20 years now with no problems.

I used to fish about 150 days a year in them, but with arthritis now, I'm down to about 50 days a year. I've always cleaned, dried and hung them indoors after use and never kept them in a a hot vehicle for any length of time.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

I bought frogg togg Anura’s because they were in my price range and had husky sizes.... that being said “husky” walks about 7-10 miles a trip when winter ground pounding the north east and I have had zero problems with leaks. I wasn’t expecting to go this long as I ordered the sealant the same day I ordered the waders. I’m up and down a lot of hills, through ash tree jungles, and busting through swamp ice that won’t hold up a 285lb man! No problems yet. Not even really any signs of ware. I was a trapper for many years and went through things that questioned my sanity... always in neoprene tho. This is my first pair of breathable waders and I highly recommend them.


----------



## bankerman (Oct 5, 2006)

I've owned Simms for over 10 years. Developed a leak in the bootie (sounds awful) 2 years ago and figured they were done. Buddy suggested I send them in-Simms will repair and recondition them for modest fee ($50?). They came back with new booties, seems all sealed, new suspenders (the elastic was going on the old ines) and even a new logo patch. Great product and service from a great company. I primarily fish from a drift boat now, so no telling how long they'll last-another 10?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

jmaddog8807 said:


> I am probably the exception here, but I bought a pair of cheap frog togg breathables from Gander probably 5-6 years ago, bought the cheapest pair of wading boots I could find, and they are still going strong. I put a lot of abuse on this set, as my waders are dirty as hell, but they have never leaked. I use them from about May through October and then I switch to neoprene for winter and spring. I guess i'd rather have better and more expensive waders to keep me warm, then expensive waders when it's warm when I can really wet wade if need be.


Lol me too I beat the snot outta them fishing and duck hunting in Beaver ponds got 5 years outta them. Only recommend getting a bigger boot size, I'd get so pissed trying to put boot on


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Lol me too I beat the snot outta them fishing and duck hunting in Beaver ponds got 5 years outta them. Only recommend getting a bigger boot size, I'd get so pissed trying to put boot on


hahaha i agree man. putting the boot on sucks! I think i'd rather pay $60 every 5-6 years then $300 for a paid that may last or not.


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

I've had 2 of the Frogg Togg Canyon stockingfoots. Both leaked bad within a year. Maybe you guys had the Hellbender model. I've heard they hold up much better.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice to a hear couple good stories about frogg togg because I heard a lot bad stories about them. Simms for me 5 years of hard abuse and no leaks for my freestones. Hung those up for back up and now have g3s and love them. Seemed like I went through waders every 3/4 season for a long time. Done with that. I do my best at keeping mine hung up nice and not in a ball freezing in the back of my truck, it helps..


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

Simms G3 going on 15+ years. I’ve sent them back twice and they fixed them no questions asked. No reason to buy Mrs ones since they’ll fix them unless there’s a giant gash in them. Going to get their gore wading jacket too for same reason. Buy once.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

simms turn inside out spray with rubbing alcohol pin holes will appear as black dots. Before they dry dab aqua seal on area. Tears are also easy to fix if you have worn out waders. Cut patch out round corners and use aquaseal. These are for goretex waders. Neos I don't know


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

Bought my wife and I each a pair of Caddis maybe 10 years ago. No issues to date, but figured mine couldn't last much longer so scooped up a deal on Patagonia Skeenas this spring when a shop offered me a pair for a hundred and twenty bucks off. So now my still-functional Caddis waders are backups, and so far so good on the Pat's. They still got the lifetime warranty, so that's a plus. The wife is still using the Caddis. I did notice, when stowing our stuff following an outing Sunday, that one of her socks seemed pretty damp, while the other was dry. I didn't mention it to her.


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

No need to tell her. Soon the water will be getting cold and she will mention it to you!


----------

